# Fc's On Dolphin Browser Hd



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone getting these? I seem to get these quite a bit now on Alpha 3. I have tried wiping cache and dalvik cache multiple times already and problem seems to still persist. Didn't have this issue on Alpha 2.1.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Yup. Same here. Some fcs on dolphin. But only after I've had it open for awhile though

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## escoe (Oct 29, 2011)

i have same problem with dolphin and stock browser. Didn't have it with alpha 2. I wiped my caches before I installed.


----------



## jblaze (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been having the same issue. Not just with dolphin HD though. I seem to be getting a lot more FCs in general since A3. Reddit is fun is another one that seems to get them a lot.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

I reinstalled D.B on A3 and hadn't had any FC's since.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Martino416 said:


> I reinstalled D.B on A3 and hadn't had any FC's since.


Wow, what a speed!


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. Pretty cheap too im only paying 40 a month


----------



## zzwyxh (Oct 17, 2011)

What is D.B?

I had the FC on alpha 3, would like to try your workaround. Thanks



Martino416 said:


> I reinstalled D.B on A3 and hadn't had any FC's since.


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolphin Browser.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

what is FC ?


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

kaede said:


> what is FC ?


Force Close.


----------

